# Di Francesco alla Roma a Giugno 2016 se Garcia fallisce.



## admin (28 Novembre 2015)

Chi allenerà la Roma a Giugno 2016? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 novembre 2015, la società giallorossa avrebbe già bloccato Eusebio Di Francesco, ex giocatore giallorosso ed attuale tecnico del Sassuolo. Nel caso in cui Garcia fallisse tutti gli obiettivi, verrà esonerato e sostituito proprio con Di Francesco.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Novembre 2015)

Pagherei io per avere Di Francesco da noi.


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2015)

Un altro vincente insomma...


----------



## Love (28 Novembre 2015)

a roma ci vuole ancelotti...questi non lo hanno ancora capito...


----------



## hiei87 (28 Novembre 2015)

Di Francesco è bravissimo e merita un'occasione, però a Roma lo vedrei male. Per vincere là ci vogliono dei mostri sia in panchina che sul campo. Una roba tipo Ancelotti o il miglior Mourinho in panca + Ibra e almeno un altro campione affermato in campo.
Di Francesco rischierebbe di venire risucchiato da un ambiente invivibile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Novembre 2015)

Ma un allenatore no?


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2015)

Grande scelta.


----------



## Hammer (28 Novembre 2015)

Mi piace molto Di Francesco, ma forse a Roma servono davvero i carri armati visto il clima (gente alla Klopp o Ancelotti)


----------



## Danielsan (28 Novembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Di Francesco è bravissimo e merita un'occasione, però a Roma lo vedrei male. Per vincere là ci vogliono dei mostri sia in panchina che sul campo. Una roba tipo Ancelotti o il miglior Mourinho in panca + Ibra e almeno un altro campione affermato in campo.
> Di Francesco rischierebbe di venire risucchiato da un ambiente invivibile.



Il rischio è quello.
Ma penso sia giunta l'ora per DiFra di fare il salto , se lo merita.


----------



## Danielsan (28 Novembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma un allenatore no?



Di Francesco è un'ottimo Allenatore, è arrivato a Sassuolo in B e c'è tantissimo merito suo in quello che è il Sassuolo oggi.
Forse non hai visto molte partite del Sassuolo, anche se sarebbero bastate quelle viste contro il Milan in questi anni per farti capire che qualcosa di calcio capisce. Si dicevano le stesse cose di Sarri questa estate eh..


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Novembre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Di Francesco è un'ottimo Allenatore, è arrivato a Sassuolo in B e c'è tantissimo merito suo in quello che è il Sassuolo oggi.
> Forse non hai visto molte partite del Sassuolo, anche se sarebbero bastate quelle viste contro il Milan in questi anni per farti capire che qualcosa di calcio capisce. Si dicevano le stesse cose di Sarri questa estate eh..



Infatti mi risulta che Sarri non abbia vinto ancora nulla


----------



## Danielsan (28 Novembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Infatti mi risulta che Sarri non abbia vinto ancora nulla



Infatti che mi risulti nessuno ha parlato di allenatori vincenti,ma di ottimi allenatori che danno un gioco alle proprie squadre, che è diverso dal dire che non sono allenatori.
Comunque non voglio alimentare nessuna polemica sia chiaro.


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2015)

E' da anni che fa bene ed è comprensibile una grande gli voglia dare una chance. A me personalmente non piace, ma ripeto, è giusto.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Novembre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Il rischio è quello.
> Ma penso sia giunta l'ora per DiFra di fare il salto , se lo merita.



Sì, che se lo meriti sono d'accordo. Il problema è che ora come ora a Roma devi provare a vincere, e lì per vincere ci vogliono elementi d'eccezione. Ci vuole un vero e proprio miracolo.
Paradossalmente Di Francesco lo vedrei meglio in una juve, dove l'ambiente è molto più tranquillo e lo spirito vincente è già insito nella squadra, o anche in un Napoli, dove comunque ci sono meno pressioni...


----------



## kolao95 (28 Novembre 2015)

Di Francesco sta facendo un lavoro egregio al Sassuolo, ma non credo sia l'uomo giusto per la Roma, anche se trovo sia senza dubbio meglio di Garcia


----------



## Djici (28 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un altro vincente insomma...



Infatti e un perdente nato.
Pensa te che con il Sassuolo non e nemmeno riuscito a vincere la champions


----------



## juventino (29 Novembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Infatti e un perdente nato.
> Pensa te che con il Sassuolo non e nemmeno riuscito a vincere la champions



Non è quello che intendevo. Di Francesco per me è un buon allenatore, ma la Roma per riuscire a fare il salto di qualità ha bisogno di ben altro.


----------



## Djici (29 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non è quello che intendevo. Di Francesco per me è un buon allenatore, ma la Roma per riuscire a fare il salto di qualità ha bisogno di ben altro.



Stesse cose che si dicevano di Ancelotti prima di iniziase a vincere (in un club vincente )
Stesse cose che si dicevano di Sacchi, Capello...

Insomma non esistono solo i Mourinho, Guardiola, Klopp e Simeone...
Certo non si deve nemmeno pensare di prendere unicamente gente come Inzaghi... ma Di Francesco ha gia dimostrato tanto.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Novembre 2015)

Di Francesco potrebbe avere un ottimo futuro, ma per il momento lo vedrei meglio in piazze intermedie come Lazio e Fiorentina piuttosto che sulla panchina di una delle tre Big o di una squadra dal grande potenziale tecnico come la Roma. Per i giallorossi è arrivato il momento di puntare su un allenatore affermato e vincente.


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Di Francesco potrebbe avere un ottimo futuro, ma per il momento lo vedrei meglio in piazze intermedie come Lazio e Fiorentina piuttosto che sulla panchina di una delle tre Big o di una squadra dal grande potenziale tecnico come la Roma. Per i giallorossi è arrivato il momento di puntare su un allenatore affermato e vincente.



Infatti i nomi di Ancelotti e Conte sono molto forti nell'ambiente romano. Il punto è che questi due per esser convinti necessitano in un progetto ricco e serio.


----------



## juventino (29 Novembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stesse cose che si dicevano di Ancelotti prima di iniziase a vincere (in un club vincente )
> Stesse cose che si dicevano di Sacchi, Capello...
> 
> Insomma non esistono solo i Mourinho, Guardiola, Klopp e Simeone...
> Certo non si deve nemmeno pensare di prendere unicamente gente come Inzaghi... ma Di Francesco ha gia dimostrato tanto.



Ma era un calcio completamente diverso, dai. Poi le realtà in cui si sono trovati i Sacchi, i Capello e gli Ancelotti potevano permettersi di provare allenatori emergenti.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Novembre 2015)

uno dei pochi allenatori in circolazione che sta imparando dai suoi errori.
Una banda di scappati è diventata una scheggia impazzita grazie a lui


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

Ma magari, sono anni che fa grandi cose. Apparte il primo anno al Lanciano, ha sempre lasciato un qualcosa alle squadre che ha allenato, al Pescara , ha riportato in b la squadra , dopo 3 stagioni in lega pro , oltre ad essere stato il primo a promuovere titolare l'allora neanche 17 Verratti, al Lecce ha si fatto malino, ma la rosa era a dir poco penosa, anche se li ha promosso titolari Tomovic, Bertolacci e sopratutto Cuadrado, infine al Sassuolo, era stato preso al posto di Fulvio Pea , per centrare dapprima la promozione in serie A ( fatto) , la salvezza ( ottenuta per il rotto della cuffia il primo anno , e molto agevolmente il 2º in serie A ) e ora ha creato una squadra giovane, bella e scheggia impazzita, che ha battuto la Juventus, pareggiato con la Roma ( glie l'abbiamo pure rubata) , e ad oggi è l'unica squadra ad aver battuto, in rimonta oltretutto ,il Napoli


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

P.s Ancelotti prende solo in giro i tifosi, quando dice che gli piacerebbe allenare la roma , si vede proprio che sta prendendo tutti palesemente per il c... Ehm sedere


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ha incontrato Fiorentina, Roma , Napoli, Juventus, Milan e Lazio , e su 18 punti disponibili ne ha presi 11  , manca la sua bestia nera Inter, e poi vediamo cosa fa


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Alla Roma serve qualcuno con una mentalità vincente che è la reale lacuna di questa società...paradossalmente alla roma serve un allenatore big anche proveniente da delle delusioni ma uno che sappia come si vince e che si "abbassa" ad andare in giallorosso e non l'ennesimo buon tecnico che fa bel calcio ma che arriva a Roma e "ringrazia dell'opportunità"..

Se poi vogliono continuare a perdere buon per loro


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Alla Roma serve qualcuno con una mentalità vincente che è la reale lacuna di questa società...paradossalmente alla roma serve un allenatore big anche proveniente da delle delusioni ma uno che sappia come si vince e che si "abbassa" ad andare in giallorosso e non l'ennesimo buon tecnico che fa bel calcio ma che arriva a Roma e "ringrazia dell'opportunità"..
> 
> Se poi vogliono continuare a perdere buon per loro


 E chi ? 
Ancelotti  , secondo te verrebbe seriamente, ogni volta che dice che vorrebbe venire alla Roma mi fa salire il nervoso, la dovrebbe smettere di dire stupidaggini.

Mourinho - quello se ne sta tranquillo a prendere i soldi del Chelsea 
Guardiola


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2015)

Di Francesco a me piace molto, potrebbe fare seriamente bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> E chi ?
> Ancelotti  , secondo te verrebbe seriamente, ogni volta che dice che vorrebbe venire alla Roma mi fa salire il nervoso, la dovrebbe smettere di dire stupidaggini.
> 
> Mourinho - quello se ne sta tranquillo a prendere i soldi del Chelsea
> Guardiola



Ma guarda, paradossalmente basterebbe un mancini eh...
non è un caso se la roma negli ultimi 30 anni ha vinto solo quando in panchina si è seduto un certo capello, mentre coi vari spalletti, Ranieri, Garcia tanto bel gioco ma alla prova dei fatti tanti fiaschi sul più bello...


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, paradossalmente basterebbe un mancini eh...
> non è un caso se la roma negli ultimi 30 anni ha vinto solo quando in panchina si è seduto un certo capello, mentre coi vari spalletti, Ranieri, Garcia tanto bel gioco ma alla prova dei fatti tanti fiaschi sul più bello...



Capello ha vinto perchè si è speso come mai si era fatto prima , e neanche dopo, basta dire che si rischio il fallimento, perchè si era speso troppo. Poi certo io vorrei un grande allenatore, mica ho detto di no . Se ( ma tanto non succederà mai ) Ancelotti si proponesse, e accettasse veramente di venire alla Roma , secondo te gli io gli preferirei Di Francesco ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Capello ha vinto perchè si è speso come mai si era fatto prima , e neanche dopo, basta dire che si rischio il fallimento, perchè si era speso troppo. Poi certo io vorrei un grande allenatore, mica ho detto di no . Se ( ma tanto non succederà mai ) Ancelotti si proponesse, e accettasse veramente di venire alla Roma , secondo te gli io gli preferirei Di Francesco ?



Ma per me Ancelotti non è nemmeno l'uomo giusto..a parte che in campionato ha spesso floppato, ma a voi servirebbe un condottiero e non so se Carletto lo sarebbe..
Non so i avrei visto bene uno come Lippi per dire..ma ormai è tardi, anche Klopp poteva essere un uomo adatto..
Sinceramente se ora non prendete un vero allenatore top dite addio ai sogni di gloria..Garcia ha dimostrato che coi mediocri non ci fate nulla


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma per me Ancelotti non è nemmeno l'uomo giusto..a parte che in campionato ha spesso floppato, ma a voi servirebbe un condottiero e non so se Carletto lo sarebbe..
> Non so i avrei visto bene uno come Lippi per dire..ma ormai è tardi, anche Klopp poteva essere un uomo adatto..
> Sinceramente se ora non prendete un vero allenatore top dite addio ai sogni di gloria..Garcia ha dimostrato che coi mediocri non ci fate nulla


Cera Jurgen libero, io volevo lui, ma ormai è andato, ora chi cè libero? 
Mazzarri- per carità di Dio no 
Rodgers- incompetente fino al midollo
Moyes 
Di Matteo  
Bielsa 
Ormai non ce ne sta uno buono in giro, l'unica cosa sarebbe da prenderne uno sconosciuto , che ti fa i miracoli, come sta facendo Schubster( o come diamine si scrive ) al Moenchenglabach al posto di Favre


----------



## de sica (1 Dicembre 2015)

Non sono tutti sacchi e capello. 
La roma senza un allenatore vincente, non vincerà mai nulla.


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non sono tutti sacchi e capello.
> La roma senza un allenatore vincente, non vincerà mai nulla.



Vero. Così come è vero che non tutte le squadre , possono permettersi di avere un pallone d'oro come panchinaro come quel Milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Cera Jurgen libero, io volevo lui, ma ormai è andato, ora chi cè libero?
> Mazzarri- per carità di Dio no
> Rodgers- incompetente fino al midollo
> Moyes
> ...



Guarda mi spiace per voi, perché il progetto è buono, ma se non trovate/convincete un tecnico vincente la vedo durissima che riusciate a vincere un campionato..


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda mi spiace per voi, perché il progetto è buono, ma se non trovate/convincete un tecnico vincente la vedo durissima che riusciate a vincere un campionato..



Lo so, e spero che riusciremo a trovarne uno, dimmene tu uno buono che ancora non guadagna troppo ( o che perlomeno non risalga all'età della pietra come Lippi o Capello), il sogno è Simeone  però la vedo dura che lasci l'Atletico, dovrebbe rivoltarglisi contro lo spogliatoio, ma conoscendolo è più facile che se li sbrani


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> il sogno è Simeone



Infatti sarebbe l'uomo perfetto ma col suo passato da laziale...

So che è dura, purtroppo i vincenti sono pochi...magari Blanc potrebbe essere una possibilità, o Emery..
I top sono oggettivamente fuori dalla Vostra portata per ora..magari un Luis Enrique che ritorna dopo il Barca anche se per me è un tecnico così così


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti sarebbe l'uomo perfetto ma col suo passato da laziale...
> 
> So che è dura, purtroppo i vincenti sono pochi...magari Blanc potrebbe essere una possibilità, o Emery..
> I top sono oggettivamente fuori dalla Vostra portata per ora..magari un Luis Enrique che ritorna dopo il Barca anche se per me è un tecnico così così



Simeone è un serio professionista, non gliene può fregare di meno  
Emery o Blanc sarebbero ottimi, ma solo dalla prossima estate, perchè purtroppo ad oggi sono impegnati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Simeone è un serio professionista, non gliene può fregare di meno
> Emery o Blanc sarebbero ottimi, ma solo dalla prossima estate, perchè purtroppo ad oggi sono impegnati.



Quest'anno ormai è andato...
Magari avete fatto bene a provare ancora con Garcia ma io personalmente dopo la stagione patetica dell'anno scorso l'avrei cacciato a pedate..


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ormai è andato...
> Magari avete fatto bene a provare ancora con Garcia ma io personalmente dopo la stagione patetica dell'anno scorso l'avrei cacciato a pedate..


Purtroppo l'anno scorso credevo che era la classica stagione del va tutto storto, invece è proprio lui limitato, sta rovinando pure Dzeko, che per carità non è Higuain, ma è molto meglio di quello visto fin ora.

P.s se viene Mazzarri, preparatevi, perchè alla sua prima partita persa con lui in panchina, vado allo stadio a farmi saltare in aria


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l'anno scorso credevo che era la classica stagione del va tutto storto, invece è proprio lui limitato, sta rovinando pure Dzeko, che per carità non è Higuain, ma è molto meglio di quello visto fin ora.
> 
> P.s se viene Mazzarri, preparatevi, perchè alla sua prima partita persa con lui in panchina, vado allo stadio a farmi saltare in aria



ma quando mai. Dzeko è in fase calante. Anche al city faceva pena ormai.


----------

